# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  خطای ۴۰۴ در لود شدن یک اپ دیگر

## kurt790

سلام و وقت بخیر بنده در یک پروژه ای از یک چارتی استفاده کردم ،پس از آنکه فایلهای کتابخانه را در روت قرار دادم و در یکی از صفحات view آدرس ها را فراخوانی کردم اون بخشی که می بایست لود می شد با خطای "*404 Page Not Found -* The page you requested was not found."   مواجه شد .*Message*

TypeError: Object doesn't support property or method {x} (Edge)TypeError: "x" is not a function*Error type*

TypeError.از آنجایی که می دانم احتمالا باید مشکل از permission هست و جایی باید اجازه لود چارت را بدم  از دوستان تقاضا دارم کمک کنند که چطور مشکل را حل کنم .



    <script type="text/javascript">
        //TV


        function getParameterByName(name) {
            name = name.replace(/[\[]/, "\\[").replace(/[\]]/, "\\]");
            var regex = new RegExp("[\\?&]" + name + "=([^&#]*)"),
                results = regex.exec(location.search);
            return results === null ? "" : decodeURIComponent(results[1].replace(/\+/g, " "));
        }


        function initOnReady() {
            var widget = window.tvWidget = new TradingView.widget({
                // debug: true, // uncomment this line to see Library errors and warnings in the console
                fullscreen: true,
                symbol: 'LTCBTC',
                interval: '60',
                height: 500,
                popup_height: 500,
                container_id: "tv_chart_container",


                //    BEWARE: no trailing slash is expected in feed URL
                datafeed: new Datafeeds.UDFCompatibleDatafeed("<?php echo base_url('home/tradecharthistory'); ?>?market=<?php echo implode('_', $coin_symbol) ?>", 60000),
                library_path: "<?php echo base_url('assets/website/js/charting_library-master/'); ?>",
                locale: getParameterByName('lang') || "en",


                // disabled_features: ["use_localstorage_for_settings"],
                disabled_features: ["volume_force_overlay"],
                enabled_features: ["study_templates"],
                charts_storage_url: 'https://saveload.tradingview.com',
                charts_storage_api_version: "1.1",
                client_id: 'tradingview.com',
                user_id: 'public_user_id',
                theme: 'Dark',
                timeframe: '1D',
            });
        };


        window.addEventListener('DOMContentLoaded', initOnReady, false);
    </script>
                            
                            <div id="tv_chart_container"></div>

----------

